# Code for Coronary Sinus PTA?



## jtuominen (Aug 27, 2010)

So Ive got an MD right now trying to place a BiV ICD, and he can't cannulate the CS. Angiogram shows high degree of stenosis. If he can't find another suitable site he is going to attempt to angioplasty the coronary sinus. Has anyone ever coded this before? 
35476/75978?? 

Help!


----------



## RSammons (Aug 29, 2010)

You cannot code for PTA coronary sinus to place the LV Lead.....it would be considered adjunctive to placing the lead, not treatment of stenosis.  Intent is for placement of lead and not treating the stenosis.  Hope this helps!


----------

